# GSM-Modem für SMS-Versand mit TCP-Anbindung



## voni_1 (2 Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem GSM-Modem mit dem ich SMS'n versenden kann.
Es gibt ja jedemenge Typen für RS232 nur suche ich eine Alternative....

Ich würde gerne das Modem bei mir ins Netzwerk hängen und von den verschiedensten Applikationen SMS'n versenden.
Dazu würde ich ein Modem benötigen, welches einen TCP-Server bereitstellt, mit dem ich mich verbinden kann, um eine SMS zu versenden.

Kennt jemand ein Modul mit dem das möglich wäre?

Danke,

voni


----------



## voni_1 (2 Dezember 2014)

Bin beim Recherchieren auf das Phönix Contact PSI-MODEM-3G/ROUTER - 2314008 gestoßen...
Dies würde am ersten Blick meine Anforderungen treffen.

Gibts Erfahrungen dazu oder bessere Vorschläge?

Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2014)

voni_1 schrieb:


> Bin beim Recherchieren auf das Phönix Contact PSI-MODEM-3G/ROUTER - 2314008 gestoßen...
> Dies würde am ersten Blick meine Anforderungen treffen.
> 
> Gibts Erfahrungen dazu oder bessere Vorschläge?
> ...




Hallo,

TCP-Server weiß ich jetzt im Detail nicht, aber 
der mbSpider von MB Connect Line ist per 
Scriptsprache programmierbar. 

http://www.mbconnectline.com/index.php/de/produkte/mbspider

Du kannst über TCP/IP Daten überwachen bzw. 
einsammeln und auf dem mbSpider festlegen,
was wann wohin verschickt wird.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (3 Dezember 2014)

Hallo

ich habe einen Router mit at-Befehlsatz. Typ rCell . 

Gruß

Lupo


----------

